# Reading > Poems, Poets, and Poetry >  Jenny and the Car Crash; A Sad Poem, and a true story.

## yellowfeverlime

A Sad Poem- Jenny and the Car Crash
Jenny was so happy about the house they had found
For once in her life twas the right side of town
She unpacked her things with such great ease
As she watched her new curtains blow in the breeze

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

How wonderful it was to have her own room
School would be starting, shed have friends over soon
Thered be sleepovers and parties; she was so happy
Its just the way she wanted life to be

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

On the first day of school, everything went great
She made new friends and even got a date
She thought, I want to be popular and Im going to be.
Because I just got a date with the star of the team!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To be known in this school you had to have a clout
And dating this guy would sure help her out
There was only on problem stopping her fate
Her parents had said she was too young to date

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Well I just wont tell them the entire truth
They wont know the difference: whats there to lose?
Jenny asked her parents to stay with her friends that night
Her parents frowned but said all right. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Excited, she got ready for the big event
But as she rushed around like she had no sense
She began to feel guilty about all the lies
But whats a pizza, a party, and a moonlight ride?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Well the pizza was good and the party was great
But the moonlight ride would have to wait
For Jeff was drunk by this time
But he kissed her and said he was just fine

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Then the room filled with smoke and Jeff took a puff
Jenny couldnt believe he was smoking that stuff
Now Jeff was ready to ride to The Point
But only after hed had another joint

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

They jumped in the car for the moonlight ride
Not thinking that Jeff was too drunk to drive
They finally made it to The Point at last
And Jeff started to make a pass

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A pass is not what Jenny wanted at all
(and by pass I dont mean playing football)
Perhaps my parents were right maybe I am too young
Boy, how could I ever, ever be so dumb

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With all of her might she pushed him away
Please take me home I dont want to stay
Jeff cranked up the engine and floored the gas
In a matter of seconds they were going too fast

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

AS Jeff drove in a fit of wild anger
Jenny knew that her life was in danger
She begged and pleaded for him to slow down
But he just sped up as they neared the town

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just let me get home! Ill confess that I lied.
I just went out for a moonlight ride.
Then all of a sudden they saw a great flash
Oh, God please help us! Were going to crash!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

She doesnt remember the force of the impact
Just that everything all of a sudden went black
She felt someone remove her from the twisted rubble
And heard, Someone call an ambulance! These kids are in trouble!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The voices she heard a few words at best
But she new there were two cars involved in the wreck
Then if the other people in the car were alive
She hoped in her heart the person would survive

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

She awoke in a hospital to faces so sad
Youve been in a wreck and it looks pretty bad.
These voices echoed inside her head
As they gently told her that Jeff was dead

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

They said, Jenny, weve done all that we can do
But it looks as if well lose you too.
But the people in the other car. Jenny cried.
Im sorry Jenny, they also died.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jenny prayed,  God, forgive me for what I have done.
I only wanted to have one night of fun.
Tell that persons family that I made their lives dim.
And that I wish I could return their families to them.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tell mom and dad Im sorry I lied
And its my fault so many have died.
Oh, nurse, wont you please tell that to them.
The nurse just stood there she never agreed.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

She took Jennys hand with tears in her eyes
And a few moments later jenny died
A man asked the nurse, why didnt you do your best
To bid that poor girl her one last request

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

She looked at the man with eyes oh so sad
Because the other people in the car were her mom and dad.
This story is sad, unpleasant, yet true
So young people take head it could have been you


~By- Anonymous
~Retold by ~Stevie~

----------


## yellowfeverlime

Long, but a must read.

----------


## yellowfeverlime

C'mon People, It's The Best Poem Ever!

----------


## samercury

That is one of the truest yet saddest poems I ever read.....I wonder what would have happened if she'd been told she killed her parents (so sad.......) I feel like crying now.....ok I'm fine now  :Smile:  see smilie  :Frown:

----------


## yellowfeverlime

I know!!!!!!!!!! It's soo sad!!!!!!!!!!!! True Story!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## samercury

Did it really happen..... just want to know

----------


## yellowfeverlime

Yes, it did!

----------


## samercury

(I misphrased my question) I know it happens all the time and all. I just wanted to know wheter it happended to someone you knew?

----------


## Stanislaw

uhmm, how was it her fault?

----------


## yellowfeverlime

She was the one who disobeyed her parents.

----------


## yellowfeverlime

I'm jjust gonna post something becuase i want people to read this poem, so i'll just keep posting so people will read it. It is a true story.

----------


## Logos

This was posted in the "Personal Poetry" section where people post their *own* work, so it has now been moved to the general "Poems, Poets, and Poetry" section. 

This poem is all over the `net and the author is unknown.

----------


## thevintagepiper

One of the few "forwards" or chain letters that I wasn't angry with myself for wasting time on.

----------


## RJbibliophil

I think drinking is one of the worst things. Crime and vice. anyway...

It was her fault because Jeff may not of been speeding if she hadn't angered him. She lied, and snuck out. She could of said no, that he was too drunk.

----------


## yellowfeverlime

See Britt! I Am Stevie!!!!!!

----------


## B-Mental

omg yfl....

----------


## 22breezybaby

i know jenny R I P love you ur sister

----------


## Alimaj

I heard this poem in the tenth grade and I been looking for it ever since, I finally found it and it still bring tears.

----------

